
Cutting Ties to Bad Relationships - Mz
http://sandiegohomelesssurvivalguide.blogspot.com/2016/11/cutting-ties-to-bad-relationships.html
======
internaut
Some comments that might help someone, there's more than a few homeless people
on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12578680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12578680)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12585096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12585096)

With particular emphasis on

"If you are cash poor you can investigate the option of buying second hand
materials and tools. You can basically build a Tiny House for $0.00 if you
really needed to, but there is a catch. It will cost you time and effort to
curate the correct supplies. Still, for some people this is the right option
to get decent affordable housing. "

